

Y Combinator Universe is news about Y Combinator and YC funded companies - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/

======
iamshs
Oh god, apologies, but the layout is absolutely horrible. Absolutely horrible.

~~~
hardwaresofton
The amount of clutter is ridiculous...They should take a hint from
Engadget/Slashdot/etc, space is a good thing

------
JohnTHaller
Note that: "This website has absolutely no affiliation nor endorsement with Y
Combinator."

